# Cruising report: Sea Sprite 23 in the Northwest



## nikolajsen (Aug 29, 2008)

Some folks do amazing voyages with kayaks and in open boats. Others cruise for a lifetime on big ketches and other impressive vessels.

We fit somewhere in between. For us a small sailboat with sitting headroom and a portable galley seems pretty luxurious, if not downright decadent. Anything more and the experience quickly turns to a nagging concern about cost, hassles and, ultimately, safety.

For 5 seasons we owned a Nimble 20, and while enjoying her tremendously, the actual process of moving the boat from place to place lacked a bit in, dare I say, excitement. The centerboard, flat bottom, small rig and high windage was likely part of the reason.

We found an enthusiastic buyer and also a near perfect replacement in the almost vintage (1955) Alberg design he named Sea Sprite. Our version is from the last production run in the eighties, and fulfills all our requirements from stunning good looks over spirited performance to adequate accommodations for three.

Being basically conceived as a stout racing class of the a bygone era, the boat needed a bit tinkering to convert to cruising. A few aspects were already in place, like a sizable chain locker and, at the other end of the boat, a motor well. But otherwise we installed an anchor roller, bronze thru hulls and seacocks, pulpits, life lines, fresh water storage, reefing conveniences, cockpit tent, etc, etc. Other projects are in the works, off course. Like all the standing rigging, which currently is at the rigger.

So enough banter, here's some pics from a recent 17 day outing:









The Carl Alberg designed Sea Sprite on a mooring near Doe Bay, Orcas Island. This amazing little 23 footer has the rare quality of sporting a visual appeal often attributed to much bigger vessels. Off course you don't get anything for free, and the flip side of these aesthetics is limited room below. Limited, but not too small.









The crew busy on a rare warm day.









First year cruising with a GPS. The exciting speed over bottom readings was the only info we extracted with any regularity. But, since these speed records were indeed record-like, we grabbed the little device with trembling hands and more anticipation than such a extraneous, almost superfluous apparatus should warrant in the hands of traditional minded sailors like us.









Evening below, in our cold cruising water, result in regular donning of wool caps and early insertion in the bags.









Staged, yes, but the feelings are there.









Light air, the bane of Northwest sailing in the summer. As we have experienced over the years, it's either too boring or too scary up here.









After slowly sailing thru the narrow Pole Pass, in the process holding up 2 or 3 massive powerboats, the wind came back for a beautiful evening cruise. Here Bjorn is successfully solving yet another navigational enigma, using pilot book and compass.









Our main was brand new when we took ownership of the Sprite, made by Vermont Sailing Partners or something like that. Being fully battened we are happily avoiding the violent flogging resulting from sailing light winds among incessant power boat wakes. The genny, by Kappa is also newer and set equally fine, besides the leech rubbing on the lower jumper stays at most points.









Good sailing, again. The dreaded summer time calms evaded us for many stretches of our 17 day cruise.









The tug boat traffic surrounding us inspired some surprisingly effective attempts of our own. Our previous cruising boat did not respond well to such antics.









Luxurious accommodations in these here Sprites.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, this is the same type of boat that Robert Gainer sailed on some of his more well known voyages.. What is the big spool of line on the pushpit rail for and how long is it???


----------



## nikolajsen (Aug 29, 2008)

The late Robert Gainer did sail one of these to England from the east coast of the US.

The line, which is 400' long, is for stern ties in the tight anchorages of the otherwise rather spacious west coast of Canada.

Like this one:


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice pictures. Nice looking boat. Doe Island was one of our secret spots for a while, we were even able to get the float on major holidays. I was disappointed that the state didn't put the float in this summer.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was guessing that was the purpose of the line, but wanted confirmation... those are some very narrow anchorages... much like what I've seen from some of my friends in Sweden and Norway.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great report, I gather you did not make it up to Canadian waters this year? Congrats on the 'new' boat.. looks like a perfect match for you and your crew!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Looks and sounds like you had a wonderful cruise. Good pics, and a great looking boat.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks very nice, I imagine it tracks well with what amounts to a full keel. How is weather helm, small gib compared to main (fractional rig). I am sure she suits your needs very well.


----------



## nikolajsen (Aug 29, 2008)

rxbot, as you assumed she tracks nice but still responds well to the rudder, even under power. Thought this would be sketchy as the prop is aft of the rudder, but no problem. 

Setting off from anchor under sail is a bit more tentative than the Nimble. As we fall off with a backed genny the boat assumes a stubborn reach before, after 3-4 boat lengths, she finally bears off downwind. The Nimble readily swung around as on a top, so these new antics caused a few tense moments in the beginning of the trip, involving in one case rocks and another a sparkling Cape Dory, possibly from the same drawing board as the Sprite. But we escaped with nothing more than a bruised ego.

Weather helm is a pleasant and reassuring light tug on tiller. Yes, it is a big main, but, while the fore is fractional, it is still just a smidge smaller with that 150% genny. In total there's almost 300 sq ft suspended from a 30 ft mast, all on a boat with a 16' waterline. Heeling is paramount to speed. I was told she needs 20-30 degrees to come alive.

The lee rail is wet on any sort of windward work. In a big gust the winch get foamy if you don't respond in time. Things feel pretty good, though.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful boat.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Pristine sailing on a wonderful looking boat with your family. Congrats.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful boat! This makes me want to move back to the northwest!

I'm also a fan of cruising in smaller boats (c22 cruiser here), but it sounds like the prevalence of light winds might make the reliability and economy of boats with a small inboard diesel as opposed to a gas outboard appealing. 

I wish there were small air-cooled diesel outboards. I've thought about going with a small air cooled diesel coupled to a 24v alternator, which could then run a 24v trolling motor as a diesel/electric hybrid.

Perhaps a huge nylon headsail (drifter) could also be a good option also for a small boat in very light winds.

Is your stern tie line running to trees/rocks on shore, or is used with a stern anchor?


----------



## captxtina (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for posting. I am considering a small (18-26') sloop and this Seasprite looks perfect. As I'm looking for a Seasprite do you have a recommendations of things I should look for when touring one for sale?


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

Great pictures!...Great boat!

Our first boat was a Sea Sprite hull #539 Fantastic sailing boat.

We cruised a lot with our then two year old. He's now 33!

Enjoy!


----------



## nikolajsen (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi guys:

In 2011 we went up the BC coast again with Sky Pilot, the Sea Sprite 23. This time for 50 days. I took a bunch of pics and my wife wrote a nice story:

cruising on an alberg designed sea sprite 23 in the pacific northwest


----------

